# could my hedgie be in heat.



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

my hedgie is bleeding out its but could she be in heat.but its only a very little bit tho :!:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgies don't go into heat. If she is bleeding, she needs to see a vet immediately. She could have either a uterine tumour, urinary tract infection, or kidney/bladder stones.


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

*thx nancy*

now im looking for a vet asap the more and more shes bleeding the faster im looking for a vet
 :!:  :!:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: thx nancy*

where are you at??


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: thx nancy*

Is she bleeding constantly? Has there been more amounts of blood since your other thread??


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Nancy is right, Vet NOW.


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

whoops i stand corrected its her foot from the wheel.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I merged your two threads, try and keep information about the same thing in one place.

Hope your hedgie is okay!


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

no she is not bleeding constintly we gave her a bath today . she does not like bathes but we at least got the blood off of her foot and it is now healed so now she gets her wheel back. im also going to take her to the vet to get her nails trimed for thirty bucks. even tho i will have to pay my dad back.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of wheel does she have?


----------



## littleblacktutu (Feb 2, 2010)

Kalila,

Why don't you try to cut her nails yourself? I was very scared at first too. What i do is a nice warm bath, than flip peno over and hold her on her back. She eventually calms down and stops wiggling enough that i can take a small animal nail clipper to it and cut them. Always give a treat after so that they know they did something good. peno is always so calm after a bath. If not put her in the sink and grab one foot, eventually they stop walking and just trim it. If not have someone hold her and u grab a food and try and cut them. 30$ seems like a lot of money just to cut some nails!! Good luck, and dont be scared!!


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

she has a wheel where it conects to the cage. and thank you for that help


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Kalila, I think Nancy was referring to what the wheel was called and what the running surface is. Wheels that have holes in them (slits or mesh for example) can be vary dangerous for hedgehogs. If your hedgie hurt their foot, it may have be done on the wheel. Best to determine what caused the injury so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

its not that kind of wheel tho and it wont say on the tag or price scaner tag


----------

